# 71 kool orange Fastback



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 27, 2020)

Picked up 71 kool orange ,


----------



## kool68 (Jul 27, 2020)

Love it and it would look great next to my Orange Krate!   I had a Coppertone 67 Fastback back in 67 and really liked it.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 4, 2020)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Picked up 71 kool orange ,
> 
> View attachment 1236523
> 
> ...



Sunset orange, not Kool. I had one too. Sweet


----------

